# Picture of new soap



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been making Summer Sky; it's a favorite of our customers. Normally it looks like this:




I did an upgrade to this: It's a two color layered soap. Blue on the bottom with white on the top textured to look like soft fluffy clouds. No cut pictures yet...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know nothing much about soaps but it sure is lovely to look at!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like both of them! Can't wait to see what the new one looks like when it is cut.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a cut picture of the soap--turned out better than I had hoped!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Very pretty...looks fabulous


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It does look like the sky!!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Heavenly!


----------



## JB Weld (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## hurryiml8 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow! That looks great!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you!

I've been having fun making soaps the past month or so...I've tried different techniques for coloring and swirling and it's been so fun!

I made a pumice soap yesterday in a sand color with a sand scent. Did some lemongrass loofah last week; that one I used a pringle can for a mold and cut it in rounds.

But for appearance, I just love this summer sky the best!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Very nice looking!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They both look really nice. I am hooked on soap making & love trying new things too.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

That is beautiful!!!


----------

